# Growth scan 35 weeks



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,
I have been measuring about 3-4 weeks ahead of dates since week 20 based on fundal height etc. Measured at 34 weeks and told now showing 40 weeks! have had growth scan yesterday and estimated weight currently at (35 weeks) is minimum 9lbs!! Have had GTT and resultsall clear. Had BMI of 28 week got pregnant, and have put on about 2 and a half stone so far......so don't think I am particularly obese.  Potential size of baby is 11-12lbs at term .
I know that scans are quite innacurate at predicting weight etc but all measurements were off the scale at 120 centile (if that existed!). How accurate do you think these weights are? Consultant has recommended a c-section at 39 weeks as concerned that a vaginal delivery attempt would be very difficult, traumatic and would probable end up c-section anyway. Baby shows no sign of being engaged.......but is head down at least.
Do you think I would be silly to aim for a vaginal birth?..........my dream plan was water birth etc!! i have no other issues, BP all fine etc and baby seems to be very happy at the moment!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say without seeing you, but I think I would go along with what your consultant is saying.  I HAVE seen women told that  they are having a large baby, and it turns out to be a 'normal' size, but the majority of the time, when it gets to the scale of your scans and measurements, they are usually right.  Your consultant will have probably felt your pelvis when he palpated you and may feel that your pelvis wouldn't manage to deal with a baby that size.  

I know it's hard when you have had a plan in your mind, but a section isn't as bad as you are thinking, the most important thing is to keep moving in the days afterwards so that you don't get stiff, and that will make a huge difference to pain relief, and if you are doing well 3 or 4 weeks down the line, you can go to your gp and they can ok you to drive again, so it's not the life stopping thing that it once was,

let me know what happens,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thankyou..........have read so much about these scans not being accurate, however I sort of know this time they are right as I can sort of feel just how big baby is!! My gut instinct is to trust my cons. Just get caught up in the pro-natural birth brigade and feel guilty! But ultimately, I need to do what is best for me and baby and think that c-section at 39 weeks will be the right thing to do. Need to stop googling so much!!!
C xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, no more googling!!


----------

